# Nokia PC Suite kann Outlook nicht öffnen



## Tob (10. Mai 2003)

Beim Versuch meine Handydaten mit Outlook zu synkronisieren gibt mir Nokia PC Sync immer die Fehlermeldung "Outlook kann nicht geöffnet werden", obwohl Outlook korrekt installiert ist und auch funktioniert.
Weiß vielleicht jemand wie ich das Problem beheben kann? Oder kennt jemand eine andere Software die mit meinem Handy (nokia8310) über IrDA kommunizieren kann? Als Organizer muß es auch nicht Outlook sein, dass war mehr so eine Notlösung, weil ich die Lotussoftware nicht ihr habe.

Danke schon mal für eure Tips

gruß tob


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (12. Mai 2003)

Keine Ahnung ob du das kennst, oder ob dir das irgendwie weiterhilft:
http://nds1.nokia.com/phones/files/guides/N8310_Outlook98_2000.pdf
bzw der Support 

ciao


----------



## Agentmaxx (21. September 2003)

*normal...*

Das ist ganz typisch. Dieser Fehler tritt meistens dann auf, wenn Outlook nach dem schließen noch "geöffnet" ist. Um Outlook ganz zu schließen, must du im Taskmanager  öffnen (unter Windows98: STRG+ALT+ENTF / unter Windows 2000/XP: STRG+ALT+ENTF und dann "Task-manager" auswählenden).
Dann denn Eintrag "Outlook.exe" schließen. Dann sollte das Ganze wieder funktionieren.

gruß

#agentmaxx


----------

